# XBOX 360 hdmi capture?



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if there was a way to capture an hdmi output signal to my laptop hardrive. I'm looking for a device similar to this... DAZZLE... but one with an HDMI port. I know it would probably be expensive, but I'm willing to fork out the money. Any suggestions?


----------



## Matthew Doucett (Aug 7, 2008)

I am looking to record 720p videos off my Xbox 360. I was recommended to check out this card: (This is not spam. I need to learn how to do this properly to create high definition trailers of a video game I am making.)
http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/techspecs/

I basically know nothing about HDMI and high definition.

From what I can tell, my Xbox is hooked to my 720p TV using component video (three RGB cables) and stereo audio (white and red cables; not sure what this is called). As far as I know, the xbox outputs HDMI, and my cable converts it to component video and stereo audio. Am I on the right track?

I have a few questions:

1) Should I go with HDMI cables to go directly from HDMI output from my Xbox to HDMI input on my capture card?
2) Just want to verify that connection on the back of my Xbox 360 is in fact HDMI. Is it?  I think it is, because it outputs component video, right? And old Xbox 360's do not have HMDI.
3) I want to record some pretty crazy gameplay, and I do not want to play it lagged on my computer screen via the capture card. I want a capture card that outputs the single in HDMI (to use my Xbox 360 HDMI cables I am already using) to sent it back to my TV, in real time to play my game without any lag. No lag during capture is super important. I cannot stress this enough.
4) Will any HDMI copy protection disable capture?

Thank you, anyone, so much for answering any of these questions!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The HDMI connection prevents capture using HDCP.


----------



## Matthew Doucett (Aug 7, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> The HDMI connection prevents capture using HDCP.


According to the extensive research I have done over the past 3 days, that is only for movies, not games.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Then I stand corrected 

this little gem allows for HDMI capture but a good CPU will be necessary if you're capturing HD content and want it at full-frame speeds.


----------



## Matthew Doucett (Aug 7, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Then I stand corrected
> 
> this little gem allows for HDMI capture but a good CPU will be necessary if you're capturing HD content and want it at full-frame speeds.


Well, I will know when I buy it and try it!  I have heard "feedback" from about 50 people on this! I "know" more now than I did when I posted the original post. But I won't know for sure until I get my hands dirty! And, the Blackmagic Intensity Pro is the card we are getting, so it's nice that you pointed out the same one (only we are getting the "pro" version). Makes me feel like I made the right choice. Thanks!


----------

